

Voxound: music player auto-tags your collection - nico
http://www.voxound.com/download

======
nico
There's an article here (in spanish):

[http://www.fayerwayer.com/2010/02/voxound-software-
chileno-p...](http://www.fayerwayer.com/2010/02/voxound-software-chileno-para-
clasificar-musica-por-estilos-disponible-en-su-version-oficial/)

In english (by Google Translate):

[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http://www.fayerwayer.com/2010/02/voxound-
software-chileno-para-clasificar-musica-por-estilos-disponible-en-su-version-
oficial/&sl=es&tl=en)

